# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  Tutorial - Getting started with xna in visual basic.net

## dday9

Contents
In this tutorial I will cover the following:
How to add xna referencesImporting xna references


A few prerequisites:
Visual Basic.Net 2010 or higherMicrosoft XNA 4.0 or higher

First, go ahead and start a new windows application project and name it. To get started with XNA, we must first add the correct references. Go to project -> add reference in the menu strip. In the add reference dialog, open the .Net tab. The references we will add are:
Microsoft.Xna.FrameworkMicrosoft.Xna.Framework.AvatarMicrosoft.Xna.Framework.GameMicrosoft.Xna.Framework.GamerServicesMicrosoft.Xna.Framework.GraphicsMicrosoft.Xna.Framework.Input.TouchMicrosoft.Xna.Framework.NetMicrosoft.Xna.Framework.StorageMicrosoft.Xna.Framework.VideoMicrosoft.Xna.Framework.Xact

Check out the screenshot below:
Attachment 94929

After we add the references, go ahead and open up the code window for the form by pressing F7. Now we need to import a few things:
Xna FrameworkXna InputXna Graphics


Now that we've imported those three frameworks, your code should look like this:

vb.net Code:
Option Strict On
Option Explicit On
 Imports Microsoft.Xna.Framework
Imports Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Input
Imports Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Graphics
Public Class Form1
 End Class

This will now allow you to program with XNA in Visual Basic.Net.

More XNA in Vb.Net to come later!

----------

